# CoDeSys 2.3.9.26 Bibliotheken erstellen



## Eisbaer_vw (12 April 2011)

Hallo 

Muss mich in meinem ET Studium aktuell mit CoDeSys 2.3 beschäftigen.
Leider treten immer wieder Probleme auf.
Möchte Bibliotheken von Oscat nutzen. 
Nach Umstellung des Zielsystems und Erweiterung der Bausteinanzahl auf 2000 bekomme ich nun die Meldung "Kommunikationsfehler #0".

Außerdem würde ich gern mal genau erklärt bekommen, wie ich z.B. den Baustein RDM2 aus der Oscat 320 in eine andere Library kopieren kann, bzw. wie eine eigene Library anlegen kann.

Über eure Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen, da mir der Support von 3S-Software leider nicht wirklich geholfen hat.

Gruß an alle CoDeSys Leidenden ;-)

Michael


----------



## Mario_K (12 April 2011)

Hallo Eisbaer_vw,

leider kann ich dir zu deinem Kommunikationsfehler nicht helfen. Aber wie du eine eigene Bibliothek erstellst kann ich dir sagen:

1. In ein leeres Projekt deine Bibliotheksbausteine kopieren.
2. Dieses Projekt als interne Bibliothek speichern.
3. Dann einfach in deinem eigentlichen Projekt die erstellte Datei.lib im Bibliotheksmanager einbinden.

Grüße


----------



## Eisbaer_vw (12 April 2011)

Hallo Mario_K

Habe mein Projekt als interne Bibliothe gespeichert. Die Library ist dann auch vorhanden, nur leider enthält sie keine Bausteine wenn ich sie wieder einbinden möchte. 
Habe ein Prgramm mit FUP gestartet und die benötigten Bausteine aus der Oscat in die Netzwerke eingefügt und dann gespeichert. Geht nicht.

Kann nicht verstehen das die Library meines Projekts keine Bausteine enthält wenn ich sie als intern speicher.

Gruß


----------



## Mario_K (12 April 2011)

Hallo Eisbaer_vw,

so ganz versteh ich dein Problem nicht. Wenn du Bausteine zu einer .lib zusammenfassen möchtest öffnest du Twincat und fängst in einem leeren Projekt an. Dort schreibst du z.B. Einen FB: "FB_NeuesTollesNetzwerk" vom Typ FB. In dem FB kannst du auch Funktionen und FB's aus anderen Bibliotheken verwenden. Dieses Projekt speicherst du jetzt als interne Bibliothek. Dann öffnest du dein normales Projekt und bindest diese .lib dort im Bibliotheksmanager ein. Danach kannst du dann in deinem normalen Projekt den "FB_NeuesTollesNetzwerk" normal instanzieren.

Wenn das nicht funktionieren sollte kannst du ja vielleicht mal einen Screenshot machen.

Grüße


----------



## Eisbaer_vw (13 April 2011)

Hallo

Vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen. Habe das im Prinzip so gemacht.
Allerdings habe ich nur CoDeSys geöffnet und nicht TwinCat. Was ist genau TwinCat?
Werde mal versuchen mein Vorgehen als Video mitzuschneiden und poste dann den Link von Youtube. 
Muss jetzt aber erst mal andere Sachen machen.

Vielen Dank nochmal

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Mario_K (13 April 2011)

Hallo Eisbaer_vw,

TwinCat ist die Programmierumgebung von Beckhoff. Unterschiede sind aber nur bei der Verküpfungen zur Hardware und in den Standard Bibliotheken zu finden. Sonst ist die Programmierumgebung gleich.

Gruß


----------

